# EXTREME PMS almost 12 mos pp while breastfeeding 6+ times daily



## babydoll (Apr 30, 2003)

I have the worst PMS. I think I have that PDD - Premenstrual Dysphoric Disorder. I have just got my period back and it is a full blown nightmare. My hormones are going crazy. I want to kill everyone because everything they say annoys the p*ss out of me. I always had bad PMS before but I have not had a real period in almost 2 years - so is it common to be bad first one back after a baby. Advice, encourgament, help!














:







:


----------



## tausborn (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi. You poor thing. I had terrible postpartum PMS like symptoms and hormonal swings also. Go to your gynecologist and tell her you need some help. Your doctor can prescribe some medicine. I hope you aren't opposed to taking medicine, because frankly, you only have two choices: grin and bear it or get some medicine. There are some herbs that help with PMS symptoms, but you aren't supposed to take them while breastfeeding...

I had *horrible* postpartum PMS. It was just like my regular PMS, except it never ended. I hated everyone, every little thing irritated the hell out of me, I wanted everyone to go far away and leave me alone, except I still loved the baby. I felt terrible dissatisfaction and anguish. I cried every night. I ended up taking Prozac for a while. It didn't make me happy, but it took the anguish and mood swings away. When I stopped I was still irritable, but not hellishly so.

I know this experience is really horrible to live through. Good luck!


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

I take Motherwort for PMS. It is not contraindicated while breastfeeding. See KellyMom.com for more info on that. For me, it means the difference between every little thing setting me off (basically, I'm a total b****, and I know I'm a b****, but I can't do anything to stop it), and me being human. I only take it for 2-3 days, one dose first thing in the morning, and that's enough. If I take it at night, it doesn't help the next day, though.


----------



## babydoll (Apr 30, 2003)

I am feeling better today, but the few days right before I started and the first couple of days - ugh it was awful. I got for my annual next month so I am going to ask my Doc what I can do. The thing is since I just got my period back it is not regular yet so it is hard to know what is going on.

Thanks for your advice. I am glad to know I am not alone!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 20, 2001)

Could it be the food you are eating? Usually the foods that I crave are the ones that bring on more painful pms symptoms (chocolate, caffeine, white sugar, white flour). I know when I'm conscious about it & eat healthier choices, the symptoms pretty much disappear.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

The following herbs treat PMS, and are safe for nursing mothers:

Black haw bark
Cayenne
Cramp bark
Cranesbill root
Ladies Mantle
Marshmallow root
Passionflower
Skullcap
Spearmint leaf
Valerian root
Wild lettuce
Wild yam

They are all available from this source:

http://coldfusion.affiliateshop.com/...b/bulkherb.php

I would not feel comfortable taking any drug while nursing. Generally, herbs are much safer than drugs.

My first post-partum menstruation was so bad, I thought it was a miscarriage.


----------

